# Rescued the wabbit :D



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I went and got the bun this morning..
She was in an indoor cage outside!  
I told her to keep the cage as it was broken..
She's lovely.. A little buggar but lovely 
Is she a mini lop like the girl said she is?

She's gorgeous 
I have narrowed down the names for her to these:
Jemima
Paige
Bella
Monica..
What do you think??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww she's gorgeous. Looks like a mini lop to me.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww    she looks like a mini good head shape too how much does she weigh?
she looks in reasonable condition considering? but best to get a a vet check up. 
but i bet she is a madam if her owners were that crap!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww    she looks like a mini good head shape too how much does she weigh?
> she looks in reasonable condition considering? but best to get a a vet check up.
> but i bet she is a madam if her owners were that crap!!


I dont know how much she weighs but she seems heavy...
Will get her weighed at the vets. 
At the min she is playing football 
She threw her food bowl at me twice! haha bless her... i guess she doesnt like her food 
She is actually quite lovely natured all things considered.
When i went to the hutch to attatch her bowl to the cage she kept headbutting me... i think she wanted me to play with her? :confused1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I dont know how much she weighs but she seems heavy...
> Will get her weighed at the vets.
> At the min she is playing football
> She threw her food bowl at me twice! haha bless her... i guess she doesnt like her food
> ...


So thats why she has a flat face!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

shes a cutie i like the name honey as of the colour of her bless


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

biscuit


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous, I want her. I like the name Biscuit as well.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous, I want her. I like the name Biscuit as well.


haha you cant have her, she's all mine


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

aww she is beautiful!! and yes she is a mini lop.
i like bella


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

She's gorgeous!! So sweet! 

I like Bella, or biscuit!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous. I like the name Bella 

*Heidi*


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

she's gorgeous,a beautiful colour.well done in getting her!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> She's gorgeous. I like the name Bella
> 
> *Heidi*


I love the pic in your sig.. How did you do that???


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww I want her!

I like Jemima and Bella best


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Awww I want her!
> 
> I like Jemima and Bella best


The name Bella means beautiful 
Jemima means a dove


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love the pic in your sig.. How did you do that???


Download Picassa 3 from Goolgle, its free, then you can do all sorts of collages, put them on photobucket or something like that, then put the link to it in the section where you put the writing, and it will come up that size, if you put it in the picture bit, its really small. I know all this because Rachh on this forum did it for me  I dunno how you put the writing on it tbh, you will have to have a play 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Download Picassa 3 from Goolgle, its free, then you can do all sorts of collages, put them on photobucket or something like that, then put the link to it in the section where you put the writing, and it will come up that size, if you put it in the picture bit, its really small. I know all this because Rachh on this forum did it for me  I dunno how you put the writing on it tbh, you will have to have a play
> 
> *Heidi*


Ah thats great, thanks 

Btw what about the name Lily???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

This is the little madam


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Ah thats great, thanks
> 
> Btw what about the name Lily???


Thats my favourite name if I had another little girl, love that name bestist.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats my favourite name if I had another little girl, love that name bestist.


When i have a girl i want to call her Lily Rose and another girl called Olivia Grace or Grace Elizabeth. Your making me broody tdm thinking about babies hmy:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a cure for broodyness, do you want to hear about how agonising my sons birth was


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have a cure for broodyness, do you want to hear about how agonising my sons birth was


hahaha actually i would like to know if people really do scream like they do on tv


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha actually i would like to know if people really do scream like they do on tv


Yep, screamed, swore, got doped up, passed out, just came round in time to hear the doctor screaming at the nurse "why is this woman giving birth naturally, don't you even check what position the baby is in". Lucy was a doddle in comparison but I was begging my oh to kill me with Sam. Are you still broody?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yep, screamed, swore, got doped up, passed out, just came round in time to hear the doctor screaming at the nurse "why is this woman giving birth naturally, don't you even check what position the baby is in". Lucy was a doddle in comparison but I was begging my oh to kill me with Sam. Are you still broody?


hmy: not really :nono:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww she is a real honey bunny!!! she is gawgeous!!!


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

She is boootiful! i like biscut (sp) thankgod u rescued her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how cute, shes gorgeous,


----------

